# Tattoo fans? Post yours!



## JenKat

Being a fan of any form of art, especially tattoos, I was curious as to how many of you on here have them. So, let's see some ink!

I just got my 7th tattoo last night. It is in honor of my grandma who passed away a few years ago. Sorry for the not-so-good pic. It's a mobile pic I downloaded from Facebook.  I'll get a better one up when I have a chance once it heals.




My 7th Tat by Amazon Cheesecake, on Flickr


----------



## JenKat

Aww, no one? I was hoping quite a few of you were inked.


----------



## Trever1t

I've got some (upper arms) but no photos. Nice work.


----------



## RauschPhotography

I'm plenty inked, but haven't really uploaded many pictures to Flickr. I'll get around to this at some point...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Would you tattoo a restaurant logo on yourself for 25% off for life?

Melt Bar & Grilled - Photos - Melt Tattoos


----------



## Josh66

I have a few - very few pics though.

I have a couple online though...

Raven on the right side of my chest:



IMG_0843 by J E, on Flickr

I've always been into Norse mythology, and the plan was to get a second one on the other side, but that hasn't happened yet.
(Odin, and his ravens...)


It looks better than that - that picture looks kinda underexposed to me...  I guess I should get a new one.


----------



## JenKat

Nice Raven! It reminded me of Edgar Allen Poe when I first saw it... How'd the chest feel? I've heard as you get near your sides it gets really tender..

Bitter: Not likely. I like my tats to have some meaning to me. even though most are simple, my first 6 are of my own design. I drew, and they put on. My recent one I didn't draw, but I had looked for the design of what I wanted for a long time.

I've got a folder on my computer for "Tat Ideas" for inspiration... Obviously I'm not done, as they are addictive to get.


----------



## Hooligan Dan

This is the only one relevant here. This is the only pic I have. It's a weird angle to try and get a better one myself.

Others I have: Operation Ivy Rude boy on my calf, portrait of Audrey Hepburn on my ribs, my chest(in my avatar), Shel Silverstein's "Where the Sidewalk Ends" cover art down my forearm


----------



## kundalini

Originally, I was firmly convinced to get Foghorn Leghorn on my shoulder, but chickened out (pun intended) on the day. Mine is old and faded a bit now, but the idea was to have a mongoose on the opposite side in a fighting stance. Rikki Tikki Tavi was an impressionable story when I was young.  The cobra is positioned so that the hood is visible above the beltline.


----------



## redlazer

here is a pic that shows part of 2 of my tats.  I'll get better pics of these two plus a pic or two of the other ones.  I LOVE TATTOOS.


----------



## Derrel

Some tats are so,so classy!


----------



## jowensphoto

Apologize for the terrible quality...first one was taken with POS point and shoot back in the day, 2nd with crap cell phone cam.






[/URL]
first tat by princessjess07, on Flickr[/IMG]
Really need a new photo of this one, does the shading quality no justice.






[/URL]
tattoo fresh by princessjess07, on Flickr[/IMG]

This one has since been redone. I get that it's impossible to draw a perfect circle... but geeze. lol


----------



## invncblsonic143

It says "after the game the king and the pawn go back in the same box"

Tatoos are a horrible addiction im already having my next one drawn up : P


----------



## Robin Usagani

Kundalini, what kind of surgery did you have?


----------



## kundalini

Schwettylens said:


> Kundalini, what kind of surgery did you have?


Spinal fussion (L5/S1) at 18.  
Herniated discs (C5/C6/C7) at 30.


----------



## Scarlet Siren




----------



## The Empress

Mine is down my right side and it says hope one way and faith the other







I am also planning on getting a traditional Japanese style tattoo while I am living here in Okinawa so i will have to post it when it get it


----------

